# Common Virus Linked with Severe Bowel Disease



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

*Common Virus Linked with Severe Bowel Disease* http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20010413/hl/bowel_1.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi Nick - thanks for posting this ... interesting stuff.







I expect they'd like to see this over on the Crohns, Colitis and IBD forum, too.Julie







------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Yes okay I know this is not 'true IBS' stuff but, thought Nick might like to know that CMV is one of the virus's screened for in CFS/FMS (well at least where I come from) and these folks frequently have bowel problems and IBS symptoms. My gastro also screens for this bug.


----------

